# Is an EVGA GeForce GTX 970 compatible in a Mac Pro 4,1



## wiredjv (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm interested in purchasing a new graphics card for my Mac Pro 4,1 as my kit card is really quite slow. 

This is the specific card that I am looking at, however I'm not sure if the is the best card to get. 

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR 4GB SSC GAMING w/ACX 2.0+, Whisper Silent Cooling Graphics Card - Newegg.com

I know previous GTX cards have worked fine with out a bios flash and boot screen, but I just wanted to verify that the newer GTX cards will work as well. 


Should I be concerned about the power consumption of the card being to much for my power supply? I am currently running 4 3.5" 7200rpm drives and a solid state drive in the lower super drive bay. My machine also has 32gb of ram in it. I can provide more detailed specs as requested once I return from the office. 

Thank you very much for the help, I greatly appreciate!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What model is the Mac Pro?

What is the wattage of the PSU installed in the unit?


----------



## wiredjv (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome! 

The mac pro is an early 2009, details in the below image. 










I believe it should be stock power supply that came with the unit, which according to the apple product support page is the following:

"Maximum of 12A (low-voltage range) or 6A (high-voltage range)"

Page found here:
https://support.apple.com/kb/SP506?locale=en_US


----------

